# How did you mount your late model body to your mini T?



## yuk17bandit (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a mini- T , and I have a late model body , but I can not figure out how to mount this so it's solid to the car. I was wondering if anyone that has done this if they could send me a pic of where, how , what to use for post or where to mount the posts.

Here's my email for pic's 

Thanks All 
Brian 

[email protected]


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't know about the Mini T !! Guess You could use there baja bug body mount posts.


----------



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

I mounted one of bud's baja bug bodies to my RC18MT using a losi post extension kit.
I had to get a bit creative but it looks good. If you wan't PM me and I'll shoot ya a pic

Jim


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

redialbutton said:


> I mounted one of bud's baja bug bodies to my RC18MT using a losi post extension kit.
> I had to get a bit creative but it looks good. If you wan't PM me and I'll shoot ya a pic
> 
> Jim


last time i checked want wasn't a contraction


----------



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

*body extensions*

Here's what I did for my 18T to fit a baja body on it!
I used losi's post extension kit for the mini-t it's available at most LHS

This is the wife's car, like the angel motif? :thumbsup: 


The only thing I would do different is actually glue the rear posts in place, as you can see on the last indoor run of the year she lost one...  

I just used the mount a little different then you are supposed too, clamping it through the existing body mounts, I also mounted one of bud's late model bodies this way for a friend, but he was unavailable to snap a photo.

good luck! :wave: 

part number is:
LOSB1300 Extended Body Mounts: Mini-T $4.75 

Jim


----------



## yuk17bandit (Nov 23, 2005)

sweet, now after 6 months of looking at this late model i might just get it mounted yet this year  Thanks for the help,


----------

